# Sore boobs, milky discharge from right nipple and late - BFN?



## Fikey76 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am 2 days late (I think - I'm on day 32 and last cycle was 30 days but they do vary from 25-38!) and I have just done a HPT and a BFN. I have very sore boobs (which usually happens around AF) and nipples and when I squeeze my right one milky discharge comes out (sorry about TMI but although I know it is way too early for lactation to happen it has freaked me out as it has never happened before!). I have completed 3 cheapy internet ones and a CB digital and all BFN. My issue is that I wee constantly throughout my cycle. I rarely go 3 hours without weeing (even through the night) so am wondering if this is maybe why its BFN?

We have been trying for 3 years and I recently lost 4 stone to try and get me ovulating again - everything else with me and DH normal. I am ovulating again and we had LOTS of sex this month throughout so just don't know what is going on with my body!

Any idea's? Anyone?!


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

It's really hard to know when your cycles vary so much in length and must be really frustrating as you don't know when to test.  Maybe it would be worth visiting your GP and they could do a blood test for you??  I'm really not sure about the nipple discharge - again it would be worth speaking to your GP so they can check this out for you.  I really hope you get the result you are looking for


----------



## Caro101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Fikey 76

I am not sure what the cause of this is but this is very regular for me. My boobs double in size and become very sore and then itch and a milky coloured substance comes out. This is on a monthly basis just before my AF arrives. Like you too my cycle varies from 28-35 days. When i raised this with my Cons he brushed it off as nothing significant. He said something along the lines that you body would have prepared for fertilisation blah blah..


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You need to go and have your prolactin levels checked.
Pituitary problems and very high abnormal levels of prolactin hormone, which is responsible for milk secretion is associated with infertility.

It might be nothing or could be easily treatable or may need further investigation.
I do know someone who was suffering from infertility who had hyperprolactinaemia treated with drugs and went on to have a baby.


----------



## Provence13 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello Ladies, the milk secretion is definitely caused by high prolactin levels, check on the Internet. Higl prolactin levels does not allow the body to ovulate, so this is a serious barrier to conception, however it can be easily medicated after checking the problems root. All the best, Eszter


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Fikey76

I don't have any advice but i have had the same symptoms myself! It started at least in October 2010 (i hadn't checked before), i was having very strong pg symptoms and was a week late, but by the time I tested it was bfn so I'm guessing it was a chemical pg. Ever since then I've been able to get a milky white substance out of both nipples throughout every cycle and even during tx! My proactive levels have been checked and are normal!

I can't understand it so if anyone has any clues I'd be grateful! Xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I have high prolactin. It's not high enough to give me milk but I do take medication for it. I would get it checked our, it's a simple blood test. Xx


----------



## Fikey76 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies! I will defo go to Dr to have levels checked - you learn so many new things on this forum. I have started ovulating after the weightloss but have my follow up appt with the FS in Aug so need to lose more weight and get Clomid to give my ovary's a little push!

Thanks again and hope everyone is doing well x


----------

